# Checking In.... 3rd Member Of Outback Family!



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been reading posts since my brother, Bull Elkhttp://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showuser=837, bought his '05 28rsds. We bought our '06 28rsds in August. My sister, Bear Necessity, bought her 25rss this summer, too. You may have seen her pictures of the bear destruction done to her new Outback!

I LOVE this site!! Thanks for all the advice - I'm sure to find new mods to do all winter!

Sue- computer wife
Husband- Terry, Trey, Quinn & Myles
2 dogs, Copper & Eema


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer. Quite a family of outbackers going on









Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad to have you. My family won't all own OBs but I guarantee they'll all use Obs. I, too, truly enjoy this site and will be happy to read your posts! Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!
The folks here are great, lots of experiences to share.

I saw the pictures of the bear incident. WOW


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dairy-aire to our Outback Family
And congrats on the trailer
WOW a family inside a family

Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi dairy-aire action

welcome aboard and congrats on the new outback









those bear party pictures







were something else.

darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your TT









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dairy-aire,

What they said!

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Dairy-aire,
> 
> What they said!
> 
> ...


Ditto....

Welcome aboard!!!

Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard and boy do I want to read your entry into the "Whats In A Name" thread...

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! action

You are one of the few that didn't get the famous HootBob business card.









Congrats on the new gear.

Kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, DAIRY-AIRE! *action

Always glad to add another member to the family!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Great handle!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the group!!!

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome x3 to outbackers.com! action


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome and feel free to use a larger font for us older guys....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome but I was looking at your signature and Sue it looks like you have 4 husbands??









Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the our great site...









Congrats on the trailer. You'll have a great time with it.


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Welcome but I was looking at your signature and Sue it looks like you have 4 husbands??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CamperAndy-
We both are still looking for a stereotypical wife but I only have one husband









Sue
Husband - Terry
Kids - Trey, Quinn & Myles


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dairy-aire said:


> I've been reading posts since my brother, Bull Elkhttp://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showuser=837, bought his '05 28rsds. We bought our '06 28rsds in August. My sister, Bear Necessity, bought her 25rss this summer, too. You may have seen her pictures of the bear destruction done to her new Outback!
> 
> I LOVE this site!! Thanks for all the advice - I'm sure to find new mods to do all winter!
> 
> ...


Terry and Sue, I'm in the process of buying a 28 RSDS and I saw the picture of yours. It seems odd that the awning is installed in font of the windows. Is there enough room to move the awning back and have it cover both doors?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

sattlesey, I think the rear side running light would be a problem.


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

sattlesey Today, 10:44 AM


> Terry and Sue, I'm in the process of buying a 28 RSDS and I saw the picture of yours. It seems odd that the awning is installed in font of the windows. Is there enough room to move the awning back and have it cover both doors?


Sattlesay,
The awning only covers the front door not the back. We haven't found it to be a problem at all; as a matter of fact, it is nice to have an available door when we put all stuff we think we need under the awning. As 7Heaven said, I too think the side running light would be a problem to move the awning to the rear. If you solve that, there may be enough room.

We love the 28rsds. Our 13 year old son is 6' and growing by the minute. He loves the lower bunk just behind the bathroom as it is 7' long and wider than the other side. My 10 year old daughter & 8 year son love the top bunks. By the way, our '06 has windows in the bed slide - it has been mentioned that the windows have been taken out and a cabinet & shelf have been added in new '06s.

If you have other questions, let us know. The 28rsds is a great camper!
Sue


----------

